# seperate TCP stack from OS



## hilayi (Mar 9, 2010)

I would like to write an application for windows OS  that changes the TCP send and receive functions.
In order to do so I need to isolate the TCP stack from FreeBSD.
is there a project were TCP stack is separated from OS?
Thanks In advance !


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2010)

hilayi said:
			
		

> I would like to write an application for windows OS  that changes the TCP send and receive functions.



Why don't you use a Winsock LSP for this?


----------



## hilayi (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for your answer 
i checked Winsock LSP, from what i understand i can catch TCP packet and change it, however i cannot use it to send TCP packets as a raw ( chage TCP IP & header). I need to control both send and receive functions
do you have another solution?
thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2010)

You should really ask these questions on a windows forum 

Most of the functionality to send raw packets got removed with XP sp3. But somehow nmap (for windows) still manages to work. Perhaps you should check their source to see how they do it on Windows.


----------

